# crow calling



## Brady

What is the best was to call in crows in a wooded area? :rock:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Brady,
A good fighting call or distress call works very well at anytime of year providing the crows your hunting don't have a lot of hunting pressure on them.

Bob A.


----------



## Brady

thank you very much for the helpful hint!!!!!! :strapped:


----------



## Conibear_CountryBoy

Any call will really get a crow to come in, but after hunting an area crows become very weary, and then usually the best way would be a crow & owl, or a Crow & Hawk fight call.


----------



## Tholzel

Conibear_CountryBoy said:


> Any call will really get a crow to come in, but after hunting an area crows become very weary, and then usually the best way would be a crow & owl, or a Crow & Hawk fight call.


Yes, good advice. And if you hunt in wooded areas with crows near-by, you don't need a fancy rig--any loud cassette player will do.

The ideal set-up is an owl decoy set on a pole or tree branch, with you concealed in brush 20 yards away. Play the casette of fight crows. As soon as crows come, turn it off. (If they get too close, they'l rewalize it is a fake.) Then they'll start to leave--play the casette again, drawing them back. Eventually they'll have to see your owl decoy which (if they haven't been hunted this way before--will drive them bananas and you can shut off you call. Now, as they mob the owl, wait for the less bold crows to alight in nearby tree branches. Take your shot which the excited crows will think is somehow the owl's fault--and they'll redoublt their fury.

Early in that game, I was able to take six crows in a single episode before they caught on. Later (a week later) I took 3 and after that, it was not guaranteed I could get even one. They are smart--and they remember!!

Whatever you do, DON'T TEACH THE CROWS YOUR BAG OF TRICKS! Once you fool them, don't let them see you slink away, don;'t try that trick again the same day in the same place, and don;t pick up any dead crows while others are still circling about.


----------



## Tholzel

Be sure to check with your State regulartions whether calling xcrows with a recording is legal. In some States it isn't.


----------

